# FairDoos Next MODeration



## FairDoos

Right some of you may know i like to mod case's quite alot and ive come to it today thinking i need a new theme for my CoolerMaster Storm Sniper case it was previously Green and Black showing off the Monster Energy emblems.

Ive came up with a few idea's on what the theme should be i just need you to choose one of them that i have picked OR you could recommend me another theme? 

1# Theme Design Based on - Monster Assault






2# Theme Design Based on - Monster Khaos






3# Theme Design Based on - Monster Hitman Sniper






Notice all those ideas invole Monster Energy i would prefer to stick with Monster but if any other good ideas come along then i might just have to change my mind 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Shane

Theme #2 :good:


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> Theme #2 :good:



I was thinking that one also and it seems pretty simple to do aswell ill wait and see what other people think


----------



## Shane

I think it stands out more...and been orange,its diffrent.

it will look cool.


----------



## linkin

I'd go with #1 or #2


----------



## FairDoos

linkin93 said:


> I'd go with #1 or #2



Sweet  Thanks for saying!

Looks like its going to be 2#


----------



## ETSA

Those are some of the worse tasting energy drinks I have ever had.


----------



## FairDoos

ETSA said:


> Those are some of the worse tasting energy drinks I have ever had.



Wow really? I love them! Even though we only get 2 flavours of Monster in the UK i think both are really nice


----------



## Voltt

No. 1 or 2


----------



## FairDoos

Voltt said:


> No. 1 or 2



No to what i dont get it? 

But thanks for voting i think im going to go for 2# if someone doesent change my mind very soon ha!


----------



## Shane

I think he means either number 1 or 2.

Ive never tried Monster..expensive stuff though


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> I think he means either number 1 or 2.
> 
> Ive never tried Monster..expensive stuff though



Haha true, I know i dont know why the price of them is so high! But they are worth tasting when you are really tired


----------



## Aastii

number 2!!

I got some free monster energy shots, some guy advertising them in Liverpool gave my sister some free ones for filling out a survey or something, and they taste like ass, but they do perk you up quite nicely, even just those small shots!


----------



## mx344

i personally like number 1 better.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

#1 or #2 would be awesome. I like #1 more because it looks more aggressive and stands out a bit more.


----------



## G25r8cer

Def go with Chaos

Orange would stand out


----------



## Kornowski

Do the regular Monster, the Green would look awesome.


----------



## Twist86

#2 looks good.


----------



## FairDoos

Kornowski said:


> Do the regular Monster, the Green would look awesome.



I already have and its boring haha + all my components inside my case are red so its not really a good theme hense why i chose Khaos and Assualt and Sniper as my themes


----------



## ScottALot

I think you should make it into the CF "logo" that appears next to the computerforum URL. It'd go nicely with the blue of the sniper case.


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> I think you should make it into the CF "logo" that appears next to the computerforum URL. It'd go nicely with the blue of the sniper case.



I could do but i dont think IAN will be to happy?  I might havr to get permission


----------



## ScottALot

I don't think that's a copyright, because it's just a non-complicated blue box with CF in it... if it was colorful and a certain font or something, then maybe.


----------



## ScottALot

New Member! Welcome to the best forum god ever made... (Ian helped)


----------



## FairDoos

I could do but i want to go for an aggressive theme unless i have permission to make CF look aggressive


----------



## FairDoos

Ok ive decided im going with design 2# as m0ore people have voted on it!

Ill post pictures of my progress as i get everything sorted


----------



## ScottALot

Wait, are you doing it on the mesh again? That didn't look good the first time (no offense) you should do it on something solid.


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> Wait, are you doing it on the mesh again? That didn't look good the first time (no offense) you should do it on something solid.



I feel insulted! 

No i'm joking i love feed back gives me areas on where to improve and Yes the design will be painted on the mesh as im not really up for having different shades of black around my case. I know my last design was a bit crappy but id like to see you do better


----------



## ScottALot

I just don't think mesh works well unless it's REALLY thick mesh, (unlike Sniper).


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> I just don't think mesh works well unless it's REALLY thick mesh, (unlike Sniper).



Thick mesh? Care to explain what you mean?


----------



## ScottALot

Like there are more wires that criss cross... so it looks more like a solid surface. Either that, or a dual-layer mesh.

Also, please post on my Raidmax Aztec Mod Thread... I want to get some ideas


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> Like there are more wires that criss cross... so it looks more like a solid surface. Either that, or a dual-layer mesh.
> 
> Also, please post on my Raidmax Aztec Mod Thread... I want to get some ideas



I think i see what your getting at there tbh and you have just given me an idea  MUAHAHA


----------



## ScottALot

LOL are you gonna do monster on the inside of the case?


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> LOL are you gonna do monster on the inside of the case?



That just gave me another idea! Keep them coming! HAHA


----------



## ScottALot

M symbol on the 5.25" bays?


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> M symbol on the 5.25" bays?



I was thinking that but no im going with ... (Not saying i'll post pictures soon!)


----------



## ScottALot

All I can think of.


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> All I can think of.



Haha not to worry! I'm off to bed anyway ive got a day of modding tommorow 

Laters!


----------



## ScottALot

Night.


----------



## FairDoos

UPDATE: Just started painting the front 5.25" Bays Ill post pictures up in a about 5 minuites


----------



## ScottALot

Sweet! I thought you said you weren't doing them?


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> Sweet! I thought you said you weren't doing them?



No im not putting the M symbol on them! Haha i actually forgot to upload pics ill do it in a sec


----------



## ScottALot

Ooooh, I thought you just disapproved of the whole painting 5.25" drive bays altogether.

Also, I'll post on my thread in a sec with my plans so far.


----------



## FairDoos

Here's an update with my progress (Even though its very slow haha)

Here are the front drive bay covers i painted them black just for the base :good:






The drive bay covers put together






Drive bays on the case






Here is the sniper fan filter without the mesh ill post a pick of the mesh as soon as im done! :good:






Ill post more pics as progress comes


----------



## Aastii

that fan filter looks sweet:good:


----------



## FairDoos

Aastii said:


> that fan filter looks sweet:good:



Thanks man!


----------



## FairDoos

UPDATE:

Front fan filter with Mesh






Sorry my pictures dont have much colour or anything my camera is really crap


----------



## ScottALot

I don't know if you could put a small circle in the crosshairs?


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> I don't know if you could put a small circle in the crosshairs?



or remove the mesh altogether, or atleast paint it orange over where the crosshairs on the filter is, it looked so good with the orange showing, now it just...doesn't look as good, that awesome flourescent tinge of the orange has gone


----------



## ScottALot

I like it with the mesh... looks kinda bare w/o it.


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> I like it with the mesh... looks kinda bare w/o it.



+1 it looks really bad w/o the mesh Ive done more this morning so ill post some pics later  :good:


----------



## ScottALot

Cooool, hurry up!


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> Cooool, hurry up!



Haha not to be rushed  + My DVD/RW comes tomorrow so ill post an update then


----------



## ScottALot

Are you going to be putting the build in your sig inside?


----------



## FairDoos

ScottALot said:


> Are you going to be putting the build in your sig inside?



Yerrp


----------



## ScottALot

Stop taking so loooooong


----------



## ScottALot

Dude, are you gonna actually do this anytime soon?


----------



## ScottALot

I'm triple posting... I want to see the mod.


----------

